# Teleflexlenkung



## Pixelschreck (21. Juni 2007)

Moin moin!

Manche Aussenborder haben an der Motorhalterung ein Rohr mit Gewinde für den direkten Anbau einer Teleflexlenkung. Ich habe einen Evinrude 25 Ps, leider ohne das berühmte Rohr. Wo bekomme ich solch ein Teil her, oder wer kann mir ein solches anfertigen? Die Gewinde müssten wohl gedreht werden da das keine übliche Steigung ist?  

Petri Heil
Jens


----------



## Stefan660 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teleflexlenkung*

Hallo Jens,
schau doch mal bei Segelladen.de nach. Dort gibt es Adapter für Motoren ohne Rohrhalterung.        *     Bild* * Beschreibung* *     Artikelnr.* * Preis* 



 * Spiegelhalterung mit verstellbarem Außenrohr*Vorrichtung für      die Montage von 1-Kabel-Steueranlagen auf Schlauchbooten mit     Außenbordmotor, bei denen die Durchführung durch das Schwenkrohr nicht      vorgesehen ist. Dank dieser Vorrichtung braucht man      das Kabel nicht am Spiegel des Schlauchboots zu befestigen.     Universalmodell. Aus Eloxal. Bestehend aus einer Platte,      verstellbarer Schelle, Steuerungs-Befestigungsrohr      und anzuschraubenden Nylon-Abdeckplättchen.
 LA260 *31,90 EUR
(inkl. MwSt. zzgl. Versand)

*http://www.segelladen.de/Inhalt-untergruppen1/zubehoerteile.htm
*
Gruß
Stefan
*


----------



## Pixelschreck (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teleflexlenkung*

Ja danke für den Hinweis aber eine solche Montage ist zur Zeit am Motor drann. Das Ganze ist aber nicht so direkt wie festes Rohr und die Motorwanne ist auch recht eng dafür.


----------



## wemmi02 (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teleflexlenkung*

moin 
mit der lenkung hab ich noch keine lösung für dich gefunden werde noch mal in den katologen von verschiedenen anbietern nach schauen was dort möglich ist 
Hast du ein foto von deinem motor gemacht damit ich die platzverhältnisse erkennen kann 
--okay 

Norbert


----------

